# combining physician and NP documentation



## coderforlife (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a couple of things I would like to get some help with.
1) subq visits: can a physician refer to a NP's note and state that they agree with the exam and assessment? Can the physician use any of the NP's note? Where can I go to find documented clarification on this?
2) in the critical care setting: can the physician use any part of the NP's note in the critical setting? How is the documentation different than a subq visit? Where can I find more information regarding the critical care setting and the use of an NP's documentation?

Need to provide information to a physician who is requesting clarification on this matter.

thanks,
coderforlife


----------

